# Visual Basic in Microsoft Access 2007



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi,
does anyone know how to write a script so this happens:
When I enter something in a form field, where it is a look up, it changes another field?

For example:
Field1: Lookup: Blah
Blah1
Blah2
Blah3.

I enter Blah1, and field2 is changed to Meh.
Then if I entered Blah3 for field1, in field2 it changes to MehMehMeh.

Random example I know..

Sorry it isn't very clear...
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Joe

I could do this if it was Excel....if you don't receive any answers, check out this site for all Access queries.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Glaswegian said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> I could do this if it was Excel....if you don't receive any answers, check out this site for all Access queries.


Hi,
Really, I need it in Access.
Thanks for the link. I have posted a question there..


----------

